# ISO trainer in NY - anyone familiar?



## Krisarts (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey everyone 

I'm in need of help.  
I'm looking for an established trainer, with school horses available, to continue learning Dressage with as I move into and live in the city.

** silly me, I forgot to put the location : New York, Manhattan and surrounding areas up to 1 hour outside the city.

From Google, there are a few trainers I have in mind, however some of the places I have looked at have very mixed reviews or none at all.

Things I don't mind:

Starting from scratch, the basics of the basics, lounge line and all
a trainer that gives "homework"
USDF or USEF certified or certified through a local dressage community

I'm easy going as far as what a trainer will ask me to do, what I don't want to do is be stuck in a position of stagnation, where I have no possibility to show or develop as a horse woman 

I really appreciate any information as far as reviews or recommendation for barns and trainers go 
I'm very willing to travel and, if need be, take a cab to at least see if the barn and instructor is right for me 

Thank you so much to everyone in advance! I'll be keeping an eye out for responses 

:loveshower:


----------



## karensc (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi! I don't really know of any dressage trainers in NY (I didn't start riding until I moved out of it). But it sounds like you won't have car, so I'd take a look in towns along Metro North. I feel like westchester county has a pretty big horse community. But again I don't know any real specifics. I just have the experience of living in southern NY/NYC. Talking about it is actually making me feel really homesick right now lol.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I do not know any dressage only barns with school horses that are within an hour of NYC without a car. The only place I can think of with (limited) school horses is Sunnyfield Farm in Bedford Home, and that is at least 1.5 hours by Metro North and taxi. I do not know your experience, but if you are just starting out, a H/J barn can teach you how to lunge and other basics. I am not sure what you mean by homework since you want a barn with school horses and seem to live in NYC. 
If a H/J barn would work for you, in Westchester County there is twinlakesfarm (within an hour from Grand Central), and on Long Island Knoll Farm - Long Island, NY (about an hour from Penn Station).


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I was about to suggest Knoll Farm! Take the LIRR to Brentwood and it's literally RIGHT across the road! You may also want to look into New York Equestrian Center in Hempstead or Jamaca Bay Riding Academy. Huntington also has Thomas School of horsemanship, which is probably a pretty to the train station by taxi.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Krisarts (Jul 30, 2015)

karensc said:


> Hi! I don't really know of any dressage trainers in NY (I didn't start riding until I moved out of it). But it sounds like you won't have car, so I'd take a look in towns along Metro North. I feel like westchester county has a pretty big horse community. But again I don't know any real specifics. I just have the experience of living in southern NY/NYC. Talking about it is actually making me feel really homesick right now lol.


Aww I don't want to make anyone homesick *-*
*sends hugs* I will definitely look into the Westchester area 



updownrider said:


> I do not know any dressage only barns with school horses that are within an hour of NYC without a car. The only place I can think of with (limited) school horses is Sunnyfield Farm in Bedford Home, and that is at least 1.5 hours by Metro North and taxi. I do not know your experience, but if you are just starting out, a H/J barn can teach you how to lunge and other basics. I am not sure what you mean by homework since you want a barn with school horses and seem to live in NYC.
> If a H/J barn would work for you, in Westchester County there is twinlakesfarm (within an hour from Grand Central), and on Long Island Knoll Farm - Long Island, NY (about an hour from Penn Station).


I've ridden on/off for 15 years. My first three (steady) years were at Hasty Acres, mainly HJ. 

Homework would be reading an article regarding riding, or going over dressage tests in my own time and talking with the instructor about it. (Like, hey did you get to check out the FEI Freestyle in Rotterdam? Something simple like that) 





SlideStop said:


> I was about to suggest Knoll Farm! Take the LIRR to Brentwood and it's literally RIGHT across the road! You may also want to look into New York Equestrian Center in Hempstead or Jamaca Bay Riding Academy. Huntington also has Thomas School of horsemanship, which is probably a pretty to the train station by taxi.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'm thinking to call Jamaica and Twin Lakes and set up a tour or appointment to see how that goes.

I'll keep everyone posted 


Knoll Farm / NYEC might be the only ones I won't be able to get to reasonably if I consider steady riding. Only because a monthly pass on that rail is $400 per month. 0.0 I can't even work in the LI area unless I make quite a big amount ^^;

I'm not worried about taxi/ Uber fare right now or walking  What ever gets me to being around horses gets me there
:loveshower:



Thank you so much for all of the suggestions! Some of the barns here I didn't know existed 0.0 
:loveshower:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, why would you need a monthly pass?! You plan on going everyday? If your doing lessons weekly the Mac fare for a round trip should be no more then aprox $28.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Krisarts (Jul 30, 2015)

You are correct, if I go once a week the fare will be approx $28-$30

I plan on going at least twice a week - that is something I have wanted to do for three years now, even before my move into the city.

I'm really looking to work hard at dressage and hopefully show at least once in the coming year. I take it as somewhat of a high priority.

I have even looked at working student positions in the area because of my desire to increase my skills and rider development.

I apologize for any confusion ^_^ Hope this clears things up a bit


----------

